# Worm Harness making??



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am new to the harness making and looking for a place to purchase the materials to make harnesses at a good price. What are some of the places that sell the materials at a good price?


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Jan's netcraft has everything you need. Located toledo


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

what colors work best or is it hit and miss?


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Anything. Pinks, purples, gold, chartuese, orange, white


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

Watch Ross robertsons YouTube video


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

galeforcetackle.com has blades and beads. they have many hot colors and there paint really holds up good. a few of my favorite colors are.

dr death
gale force
eye candy
reverse muffin

and they have many other colors but I don't remember the names. they have one that is black with purple dots that has really caught a lot of fish. check them out.
sherman


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

My two favorites are Barlows Tackle http://www.barlowstackle.com/ and Hagens http://www.hagensfish.com/. Good prices and quick service.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I have alot of homework to do on these places. Another question I have is are the harnesses mainly for daytime use or are they for day and night?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Give Craig a call from erie outfitters he'll set you up.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I've always fished during the day. Never have tried after dark


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the harnesses are more of a day time lure and use cranks at night. but I could be wrong. this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use peerless blades and mostly the rest is from Janns craft. Learning to paint my own. Fun to do and great satisfaction in catching with them. Long way to go but the fish like them.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone have any pics of their rigs? Also thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

wis2ohio said:


> Anyone have any pics of their rigs? Also thanks for all the help thus far.


Lurepartsonline.com also has everything you to make your own harnesses. Tying your own is easy and fun to do.

Last year a very long thread was started with members posting pics of their worm harnesses, I think it was in the Lake Erie Forum.


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Take a look at Jann&#8217;s Netcraft for all your lure making needs. They will have everything you need to make worm harnesses including the beads, blades, hooks, clevises, and anything else you may need for making them. You can look at their selection on their website, and also request a free catalog. Jann&#8217;s also has a retail store in the Toledo area so you could also take a drive up to see what they have.

www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wis2ohio said:


> Anyone have any pics of their rigs? Also thanks for all the help thus far.



Hello Wis,,,
There's 4 or 5 of us who are just starting to paint blades & tie up harnesses,,,
We go way back into the OGF 'search' and view all of the pics that the OGF BEST had to offer! So much info, it'll boggle your mind! 
It's interesting to flash back and see how tactics did & did-not change!

Hope this works for ya,,, 12 PAGES of info.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...20845&highlight=Making+Worm+Harnesses&page=12


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Like the others have said, there are tons of places to get your materials. These are the best and cheapest options I've found and now use:

Here's where I get my clevises and beads: http://www.dbfishing.com/components.htm I also buy the pearl 6 mm beads from JoAnn Fabrics. Use their coupon to save even more money.

Peerless Metal makes nice blades but you have to paint them, which is fun. Or just watch the OGF Marketplace for some blades that have already been painted or are used. You might also place an ad that you're looking for some blades to buy.

You can get Seaguar red label 20# flourocarbon at either FishUSA.com or WalMart. 

Hooks? I used to get mine at WalMart until they stopped carrying them. I also use their Mustad / KVD branded swivels.


----------

